
Ask HN: Should I display the current time and date on my website? - ibdf
I still see sites displaying the current time and date on the header, footer or as ticker. What&#x27;s the purpose? Is the current time not ready available for anyone browsing the internet?<p>I think this is something inherited from 90&#x27;s sites that used to have java applets and other gimmicky animations to make your website look cool.
======
dozzie
I display time on my dashboards because it gives me an idea how long ago they
were refreshed. It may make sense on a page that changes with a time, for
instance I could use a timestamp here on HN, both in comments and in article
list. Note, however, that this is static text determined at page load time,
not an ever-changing clock.

------
mtmail
I agree. Doesn't make sense to have the current date or time displayed. (edit:
I mean those where it gets updated by Javascript after initial pageload)

